# Se trovate errori nella Documentazione Italiana di Gentoo...

## Scen

Ciao a tutti, mi ricollego a questa discussione, relativa alla segnalazione di un errore ortografico nel Manuale Gentoo.

Siccome 100 paia di occhi vedono meglio di 10  :Razz:  (aka: più siamo meglio è), chiedo a tutti gli utenti italiani di Gentoo di dare una mano al team Italiano di traduzione della Documentazione di Gentoo.

Se, leggendo uno dei documenti presenti in questa pagina (è l'elenco completo - ovviamemente mi riferisco ai soli documenti tradotti) doveste riscontrare:

errori di ortografia/grammaticali

traduzioni errate o poco chiare

errori nei collegamenti ad altre risorse

vi prego di comunicarmelo direttamente alla mia e-mail: scen@gentoo.org

Grazie in anticipo a chiunque darà una mano in questa opera di "revisione" (importantissima ma abbastanza ostica  :Razz:  )

P.S. Resta sempre aperta la possibilità di aiutare direttamente nelle traduzioni della documentazione

EDIT(by ago 26/01/2012) - ATTENZIONE:

Visto che scen ha abbandonato l'incarico, si prega di comunicare gli errori a: ago@gentoo.org o scrivere su questo thread

----------

## lavish

 *Scen wrote:*   

> P.S. 2 Chiedo gentilmente ai moderatori, se possibili, di "stickare" questa discussione in modo da dargli maggiore visibilità! 

 

Done  :Wink: 

----------

## ThorOdino

Hops! 

Internal Server Error

xmlErrMsg:Invalid expression

xmlErrLevel:2

xmlErrCode:1207

cliccando la voce

HTML  	Ultima versione. in un'unica pagina in versione facile da stampare  	 x86

----------

## Scen

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Hops! 
> 
> Internal Server Error
> 
> xmlErrMsg:Invalid expression
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Ho fatto una fatica tremenda a scovarlo, sto buggaxxo del piffero  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Notare le dimensioni della correzione...  :Confused:  (damn...)

Grazie x la segnalazione!

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco, io sono parecchio tordo vedo.... cmq rompo le balle a darkman che mi spiega tante cose.... ma quando trovo qualcosa che non è chiaro vedrete che lo comunicherò.... ho visto anche io ieri quell'errore e oggi è già ripristinato (yeah), ora però ho già da integrare qualcosa.

Dopo le mie osservazioni la guida sarà a prova di ignorante, hahah    :Very Happy: 

----------

## tokj

Salve

Finora per comunicare eventuali errori nella documentazione italiana ho sempre usato il bugtracker di Gentoo. E' preferibile comunque avvisarti direttamente via mail o ti è indifferente se lo si fa attraverso bugzilla?

Ciao   :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

 *tokj wrote:*   

> Salve
> 
> Finora per comunicare eventuali errori nella documentazione italiana ho sempre usato il bugtracker di Gentoo. E' preferibile comunque avvisarti direttamente via mail o ti è indifferente se lo si fa attraverso bugzilla?
> 
> Ciao  

 

Ciao tokj  :Cool: 

Dal punto di vista pratico cambia poco, in quanto in entrambi i casi mi arriva un'e-mail  :Razz: 

Però io preferirei si seguissero queste linee guida:

Se l'errore è "lieve" (es. piccolo errore ortografico o traduzione migliorabile di una frase o di un termine), e quindi non pregiudica la validità e la correttezza della guida tradotta in italiano, segnalamelo pure direttamente via e-mail

Se l'errore è abbastanza consistente (es. molti errori ortografici, o traduzione palesemente errata, o errore di formattazione del testo che sballa tutto, o errore nei listati dei Codici, o altro), e quindi preguidica la validità e la correttezza della guida, meglio segnalarlo tramite Bugzilla, così resta traccia del problema, ed eventualmente possono intervenire anche gli altri membri del GDP

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## tokj

Ottimo, basta sapere cosa fare   :Cool: 

Grazie Scen

----------

## freax

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/linux-kernel-compiling.xml

al punto 2 "Localizzare e scaricare i sorgenti" nel paragrafo che tratta le "versioni del kernel" si parla di numeri positivi e negativi , quando poi si tratta di numeri pari e dispari , o meglio di interi positivi pari e interi positivi dispari .

EDIT :

parlando invece del manuale Gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

ancora meglio , a mio parere , se si vuole indirizzare la guida verso un pubblico poco smaliziato è meglio fare riferimento alla possibilità di sfruttare lo strumento di ricerca dato da menuconfig con il segno 

```
/
```

 e un link ad un sito esterno con un database hardware degno di nota come http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ che con un 

```
lspci -n
```

 risolve tutti i problemi di scelta della giusta configurazione driver per il proprio kernel/macchina   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *freax wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/linux-kernel-compiling.xml
> 
> al punto 2 "Localizzare e scaricare i sorgenti" nel paragrafo che tratta le "versioni del kernel" si parla di numeri positivi e negativi , quando poi si tratta di numeri pari e dispari , o meglio di interi positivi pari e interi positivi dispari .
> 
> 

 

Grazie della segnalazione, in effetti c'è stato un errore di traduzione. Correggo a breve!

 *freax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> parlando invece del manuale Gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
> 
> ancora meglio , a mio parere , se si vuole indirizzare la guida verso un pubblico poco smaliziato è meglio fare riferimento alla possibilità di sfruttare lo strumento di ricerca dato da menuconfig con il segno 
> ...

 

Qua non siamo in ambito "errore di traduzione", ma "miglioramento contenuti del documento originale": puoi segnalare questa cosa aprendo un bug su Bugzilla e selezionando Product -> Documentation e Component -> Installation handbook; essendo poi una proposta di "miglioramento", imposta Priority = P5 e Severity = Enhancement.

N.B. messaggio in inglese, ovviamente   :Razz: 

----------

## freax

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *freax wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/linux-kernel-compiling.xml
> 
> al punto 2 "Localizzare e scaricare i sorgenti" nel paragrafo che tratta le "versioni del kernel" si parla di numeri positivi e negativi , quando poi si tratta di numeri pari e dispari , o meglio di interi positivi pari e interi positivi dispari .
> 
>  
> ...

 

In effetti speravo di cavarmela senza fare sfoggio del mio inglese 'ciù is megl che uan'   :Laughing: 

aprirò il mio primo bug sperando che ci sia comprensione da entrambe le parti  :Shocked: 

----------

## Scen

 *freax wrote:*   

> aprirò il mio primo bug sperando che ci sia comprensione da entrambe le parti 

 

Se hai dubbi/problemi contattami pure: scen@gentoo.org

----------

## freax

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *freax wrote:*   aprirò il mio primo bug sperando che ci sia comprensione da entrambe le parti  
> 
> Se hai dubbi/problemi contattami pure: scen@gentoo.org

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=245381

grazie mille , ma nel frattempo avevo già aperto la segnalazione e questa sera un tale Josh Saddler mi ha risposto che è non è una buona idea includere risorse che si riferiscono ad altre distro nella documentazione Gentoo ... peccato , anche se la cosa è del tutto comprensibile per un progetto grande come Gentoo onestamente a me ha aiutato e non poco ...

Vabbé ci abbiamo provato   :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Immaginavo... comunque te l'ho proposto lo stesso perchè... "non si sa mai"  :Smile: 

Comunque ti ha risposto con un "grazie comunque per il suggerimento", solitamente non rispondono così quando vengono aperti bug con proposte successivamente scartate   :Cool: 

----------

## triziolupo

ciao a tuuti 

vorrei segnalae un errore nella documentazione quello riguardante l'installazione 

al paragrafo 8 "configurazione del sistema" codice 2.7

la prima riga va bene (dhcp_eth0=( "dhcp" )

nella seconda non si deve scrivere " NODNS" altrimenti ad ogni collegamento si devono inserire i dns

ciao a tutti

lupo

----------

## Scen

 *triziolupo wrote:*   

> ciao a tuuti 
> 
> vorrei segnalae un errore nella documentazione quello riguardante l'installazione 
> 
> al paragrafo 8 "configurazione del sistema" codice 2.7
> ...

 

Beh, non è un errore, è solo un esempio di configurazione, che ate può non andare bene, mentre ad altri sì!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Matte88

Non so se ho sbagliato io, ma nel manuale dicono: *Quote:*   

> Ora copiare la configurazione del kernel del CD di Installazione nella directory dove genkernel si aspetta la configurazione predefinita per il kernel:
> 
> Codice 4.2: Copia della configurazione del kernel del CD di Installazione
> 
> # zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#genkernel sezione "7.d. Alternativa: Usare genkernel"

Ecco, io lo sto facendo appena adesso e non me lo ha fatto. Il file kernel-config (e non kernel-config-2.6) l'ho trovato in

```
/usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86
```

Essendo alle primissime armi ho immaginato che genkernel andasse lì a cercare la configurazione del kernel che io copio da CD col comando 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > 
```

 e non ho chiamato il file kernel-config-2.6, bensì kernel-config!

Spero di non aver frainteso. Ciao!

----------

## djinnZ

Il manuale è rimasto molto indietro rispetto al funzionamento di genkernel IMHO (ed all'attuale toolchain kernel config-2.6 c'era per distinguerlo dall'albero 2.4) ed il suggerimento dato è balordo perchè ad ogni aggiornamento di genkernel ti vai a perdere la configurazione, per me è meglio metterla in /etc/kernels.

----------

## lucapost

nella pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml il link "configurazione del bootloader" è rotto

----------

## table

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> nella pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml il link "configurazione del bootloader" è rotto

 

credo che il disclaimer sia abbastanza chiarificatore:

```
Disclaimer :  Questo documento non è più valido e non è più mantenuto. 
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

 *table wrote:*   

> *

 

xè vero...

----------

## lucapost

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/base/amd64/howtos/chroot.xml

anche questo howto ha informazioni un pò datate...

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/base/amd64/howtos/chroot.xml
> 
> anche questo howto ha informazioni un pò datate...

 

C'hai ragione, purtroppo lo sono anche quelle negli originali inglesi... Bisognerebbe aprire qualche bug di segnalazione! Se c'è qualche volenteroso ben venga, altrimenti appena ho un po' di tempo dò un'occhiata e passo all'azione  :Cool: 

----------

## lucapost

ehi! ma non sono uguali! riguardo la doc italiana mi riferivo al punto 

```
emerge linux32
```

, in quello inglese dovrebbe essere corretto 

```
emerge util-linux
```

.

poi non so, potrebbero esserci anche altre cose...

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ehi! ma non sono uguali! riguardo la doc italiana mi riferivo al punto 
> 
> ```
> emerge linux32
> ```
> ...

 

Sì, hai ragione, in effetti la versione italiana non è aggiornata (erroneamente). L'aggiornamento mi è sfuggito poichè la guida non è nell'elenco ufficiale dei documenti ma è linkato da un altro documento. Provvederò ad aggiornarlo il prima possibile, grazie della segnalazione!  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

di neinte! è sempre bello spulciare la documentazione!  :Razz: 

----------

## Massimog

Ciao ragazzi, ho notato che nel manuale di installazione si fa spesso riferimento a file deprecati, è possibile cambiarli ?

un esempio 

```
/etc/conf.d/clock
```

 con 

```
/etc/timezone
```

e 

```
/etc/conf.d/hwclock
```

 cose che sono spiegate nella Guida alla Migrazione di Baselayout e OpenRC che segondo me sarebbe meglio configurare gia al momento dell'installazione

----------

## djinnZ

Dovresti aprire un bug visto che il problema è in tutte le guide a partire dall'originale, nella fetida lingua d'albione.

Ma mi cascano le braccia al solo pensiero.

----------

